# OOP Java Array Problem



## jimbo.b (22. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Aufgabe.
Ich soll TicTacToe in Java realisieren. Das ganze soll natürlich objekorientiert sein und mit Hilfe von MVC realisiert werden.
So jetzt zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe in meiner Model Klasse ein privates String Array, welches ich z.B. mit der View Klasse auslesen und ausgeben möchte. Da das Array privat ist, kann ich es nicht einfach von außerhalb der Klasse auslesen.
Dafür müsste ich ja einen Konstruktor erstellen. Nur leider bekomm ich es nicht hin.
Kann mir jdm. weiterhelfen?


----------



## Noctarius (22. Nov 2008)

Du meinst, du müsstest eine Methode erstellen oder?
Ein Konstruktor ist eine Sonderform einer Methode welche den Namen der Klasse hat und keinen Rückgabewert (dieser ist als Instanz der Klasse selbst definiert) und genau einmal beim Instanzieren der Klasse aufgerufen wird.

Eine Methode zum abrufen des Arrays würde ich so gestalten:
public byte[][] getDataArray() { return arrayname; }


----------



## SebiB90 (22. Nov 2008)

also erstens bist du im falschen unterforum^^

ich würde anstatt einem String array ein integer array vorschlagen in dem gilt 0=Freies Feld, 1=Spieler1(X) und 2 = Spieler2(O). Und dann würde ich vorschlagen eine Methode zu machen wie diese:

```
public int getFeld(int x, int y) {
  return feld[x][y];
}
```
das ganze array würde ich nicht zurück geben, da man dann mit dem array jeden "mist" anstellen kann und die klasse nicht mehr die kontrolle über den inhalt hat.


----------

